#  > Islam >  > Islam & Seksualiteit >  ik zit met een dringende vraag a.u.b. reageer serieus.

## Naima17

Een vriendin van mij zit met een enorm belangrijke vraag waar ik zelf ook geen antw op wist maar hier komt de vraag: ze heeft een 2-jarig relatie en ze is nog steeds maagd, maar er is op een of ander manier iets gebeurd waarvan zij spijt van heeft ze heeft het niet met hem gedaan maar erlangs snappen jullie het maar nu zit ze met de vraag of ze zwanger kan worden ookal is hij er niet ingegeaan maar wel klaargekomen willen jullie alsjeblieft met serieuze reacties komen alvast bedankt!!!!!

----------


## brabiliaan

> _Geplaatst door Naima17_ 
> *Een vriendin van mij zit met een enorm belangrijke vraag waar ik zelf ook geen antw op wist maar hier komt de vraag: ze heeft een 2-jarig relatie en ze is nog steeds maagd, maar er is op een of ander manier iets gebeurd waarvan zij spijt van heeft ze heeft het niet met hem gedaan maar erlangs snappen jullie het maar nu zit ze met de vraag of ze zwanger kan worden ookal is hij er niet ingegeaan maar wel klaargekomen willen jullie alsjeblieft met serieuze reacties komen alvast bedankt!!!!!*


Als er sperma vaginaal bij haar naar binnen is gekomen kan ze zwanger worden.

----------


## Niais

De droge wip, wat lief.

Een slipje is geen condoom, voorvocht en of sperma kan er dus doorheen wat genoeg is om een stout zwemmertje in de donkere warmte te doen kruipen.

----------


## Naima17

dank jewel voor jullie reacties ik weet genoeg

----------


## maroc1985

liuster meid het beste is dat jij naar dokter gaat of naar ziekehiuzen want hun kannen zien of zij zwanger is of niet als zij zwanger is . dan kan hun op tijd wat doen. dus hier hier hoef je niet te vragen . als ik jou was zou ik naar ziekenhius gaan echt

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door Naima17_ 
> *Een vriendin van mij zit met een enorm belangrijke vraag waar ik zelf ook geen antw op wist maar hier komt de vraag: ze heeft een 2-jarig relatie en ze is nog steeds maagd, maar er is op een of ander manier iets gebeurd waarvan zij spijt van heeft ze heeft het niet met hem gedaan maar erlangs snappen jullie het maar nu zit ze met de vraag of ze zwanger kan worden ookal is hij er niet ingegeaan maar wel klaargekomen willen jullie alsjeblieft met serieuze reacties komen alvast bedankt!!!!!*


Sja en zo ga je dus met kleine stapjes steeds verder de verkeerde richting op......

----------


## rachid2400

Zelf denk ik dat ze niet zwanger kan worden. En ook denk ik dat het om jou gaat. Wel kan ik je adviseren dat die jongen ook had kunnen wachten, tenminste als hij haar de moeite waard vond, denk je niet. We leven nu in 2005 en er is veel veranderd. iedereen wil van alles ontdekken, en dat gaat meestal tenkoste van andere dingen. zoals je maagdelijkheid verliezen en later er spijt van krijgen, maar ja ook denkt iedereen daar anders over.

----------


## chirpy

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *Sja en zo ga je dus met kleine stapjes steeds verder de verkeerde richting op......*


Wat is de verkeerde richting. Wanneer je van elkaar houdt, is niets zonde. Zonde bedrijf je alleen tegenover een ander, niet ten opzichte van een gemaakt God of zijn door ons bedachte regels. Te lang hebben wij ons hier in het Westen verscholen achter de verboden en geboden die het geloof ons stelde. Je bent slechts verantwoording verschuldigd aan je medemensen, want in het weerspiegelt zich God.

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door chirpy_ 
> *Wat is de verkeerde richting. Wanneer je van elkaar houdt, is niets zonde. Zonde bedrijf je alleen tegenover een ander, niet ten opzichte van een gemaakt God of zijn door ons bedachte regels. Te lang hebben wij ons hier in het Westen verscholen achter de verboden en geboden die het geloof ons stelde. Je bent slechts verantwoording verschuldigd aan je medemensen, want in het weerspiegelt zich God.*


  :lol:

----------


## chirpy

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> **


  :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:

----------


## J.010

als zijn penis niet eirn is geweest kan ze niet zwanger raken. Want als het sperma buiten het lichaam komt gata het als het ware dood. Ten minste dat heb ik gekrgeen tijdnes mijn biologie les.
Hoop dat je er wat aan hebt

----------


## Eelke

> _Geplaatst door J.010_ 
> *als zijn penis niet eirn is geweest kan ze niet zwanger raken. Want als het sperma buiten het lichaam komt gata het als het ware dood. Ten minste dat heb ik gekrgeen tijdnes mijn biologie les.
> Hoop dat je er wat aan hebt*


Maar wie garandeerd dat alle sperma buiten is gebleven. De kans dat ze zwanger wordt is inderdaar erg klein, maar het is zeker niet uitgesloten. 

Groet, groet Eelke

----------


## J.010

hmm ja oke daar heb je wel gelijk in, maar als de penis er buiten is gebleven, dan dnke ik tog dat ook de sperma er buiten is gebleven

----------


## ablonch

een vriendin?? ik denk eerder jij!!

----------


## Maes

Salaam 

Ben jij nog opzoek naar een serieuze partner? 

[email protected]

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> als zijn penis niet eirn is geweest kan ze niet zwanger raken. Want als het sperma buiten het lichaam komt gata het als het ware dood. Ten minste dat heb ik gekrgeen tijdnes mijn biologie les.
> Hoop dat je er wat aan hebt


Misschien is de penis er wel in geweest. In de anus of in de mond. Waar anders als het niet in de vagina was? Zeer waarschijnlijk de mond, dat is makkelijker dan de anus. In dat geval is er niks aan de hand. Het sperma kan geen kwaad in de ingewanden. Echt van zaadslikken wordt je niet zwanger. Voor maagden de beste optie als ze seks wil. En natuurlijk moet het mannetje in kwestie dan wel haar schaamlippen en citoris likken met zijn tong om haar aan een orgasme te helpen. Leuke spelletjes als je risicoloos seks wilt.

----------


## lena999

Kans is klein maar sperma kan er toch indruppellen. Heb je je meteen gedoucht of afgeveegd? , maar denk niet dat je bang hoeft te zijn, kans bestaat maar is klein.

----------


## Salwalb

Denk het niet als ze een slipje droeg

----------


## FaithfullMen

tscha shit happens

----------


## FaithfullMen

Ben inmiddels wel benieuwd of ze zwanger is geraakt!

----------


## AitsaidMannetje

De kans dat je daarvan zwanger kunt kan raken is 1 op de miljoen dus nihil dat wil niet zegge dat het onmogelijk is want het is wel eens voor gekomen maar voor de zekerheid zou ik je kunnen adviseren haar een test te late doen dan komt ze er zelf achter en heeft ze meer zekerheid

----------

